# Female Betta's and Beards?



## Lenimph (May 4, 2012)

*Female Bettas and Beards?*

So I know female betta's arent supposed to have beard but I do have a female that has a little one. I know it's female since I've seen her get eggy and she works well in a sororiety regardless of how big she is. (I think she might be a female king) 

I only had 3 girls in my sororiety and I knew that wasn't a good number so I picked up another one at petsmart for a dollar, problem is she seems to have a little beard too. So I'm doubting her womanhood. 

I'll try to get a picture of her/him flaring but she/he doesn't want to flare again since I first put it in the tank. It did flare with its head down like a girl would tho. I have it separated in a floating breeder container for now. 

What are the odds of me getting two bearded ladies?:-? Is there a way to differentiate a female beard from a male's beard.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Females have beards, and they do flare, though usually not as often. Female beards are a lot smaller is all.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Some just have large beards. They are fairly common. Here's a pic of one of my females... She is a definite female BTW as she's dropped eggs before


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I think its the conditions they're raised in. My girls always have big beards like Mo's girl.


----------



## Lenimph (May 4, 2012)

That is a gorgeous female Mo! 

Thanks I'll give the new girl the benefit of the doubt then and let her go. 

Another question... what's the average size of a female betta? Is there one? I didn't realize how big my Isabetta was until I added other females to her tank. XD


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

A show male has to be at least 1.5 inches. Females are 1.25. Most pet store girls are tiny.


----------



## Lenimph (May 4, 2012)

So a female betta over 2 inches long excluding the tail is definitely bigger then average? Heh She's even bigger then all my males. 

I never really realized how much she's grown while I've had her until I started the sororiety. :shock:


----------

